# Darth Vader smoking...



## E Burna (Dec 15, 2015)

I am a new poster here... 1st post. Been painting as a hobby sporadically for a few years. Sometimes it comes sometimes it goes lol. This is one I just finished. No art school or anything like that (suprised? lol) just enjoy it as a hobby. I'm open to critique here. Let me know what you guys think (please)


----------



## Lucy (Sep 25, 2015)

Great painting!
As from my side, the arm and the hand are too small.

Lucy


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. 

It's a good painting.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi:vs_wave: Welcome to the forum! 

Darth Vader smoked!?!? :eek2: That explains a lot! :biggrin:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi Hi and welcome!

Love the pic >.< 
I also think his arm and hand may be a little small, and the steam doesn't seems to came out of his mouth (but maybe this is because of the whole mask he wears xD)


Great job!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

It's a funny painting. Cracked me up. I've only seen it on my cell phone but the background and smoke look very good.


----------

